# Infinito vs Infinito CV frameset weight



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Just curious what's the difference in weight between the old non-CV Infinito frame and the newer Infinito CV.

And I would think it's safe to say that the Non-CV Infinito frame is the same as the Intenso?

obviously we're comparing the same frame size so it's apples to apples...


----------



## immmay (Feb 8, 2014)

Here are some frame weights and materials that I had found on the internet while researching the Infinito CV last year.

oltre xr 0895g/??cm tenax ums40 cn60
infinito cv 0990g/55cm
infinito 1080g/??cm toho um40
semrepro 1140g/55cm
sempre 1100g/55cm
intenso 1230g/55cm
928SL ?g/??cm toho um40

One of the shops had mentioned the older Infinito was very expensive to make because of the expensive carbon used.
I would suspect the Intenso uses less expensive materials.


YMMV



DIV said:


> Just curious what's the difference in weight between the old non-CV Infinito frame and the newer Infinito CV.
> 
> And I would think it's safe to say that the Non-CV Infinito frame is the same as the Intenso?
> 
> obviously we're comparing the same frame size so it's apples to apples...


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

If the older Infinito was so much more expensive to make why is the newer CV Infinito so much more than the older one?


----------



## immmay (Feb 8, 2014)

The shop had referenced the high cost of building the old infinito in comparison to the new intenso, not the Infinito CV.

As the new intenso is heavier than the old infinito, it appears more carbon is required to achieve the desired handling characteristics on the intenso.


For higher prices on the CV, I suspect it is due to the unique marketing angle possible with the exclusive use of the counterveil material.

I bought into the marketing myself and got a CV. It is a nice riding bike and maybe it does reduce some of the road buzz on chip seal roads.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

According to the downloadable detailed catalog available at the Global site, the Infinito CV frame set weighs 990g, whereas the Intenso is 1100.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

DIV said:


> According to the downloadable detailed catalog available at the Global site, the Infinito CV frame set weighs 990g, whereas the Intenso is 1100.


990g does not include the fork, which is another 400+/-.


----------

